# Staffpad and voices



## Lasse-Erik (Sep 29, 2021)

In Staffpad its possible to have several voices on the same staff, wich is good.
But there is no way to solo or mute one of the voices.
Its the same if you split because the staffs will be grouped together with one mixer.
Is there any plans to fix this?


----------



## sundrowned (Sep 29, 2021)

You can add multiples of the same instrument and they aren't grouped.


----------



## Lasse-Erik (Sep 29, 2021)

sundrowned said:


> You can add multiples of the same instrument and they aren't grouped.


I am aware of that but not when you use the split function. (As recomended)
I just wanted to point out a function that i think should be there. 
If you allow mutiple voices you should allso make it possible to work with them separately.
Different dynamics, (one above and one under the staff)
Different volume.
Etc….


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Sep 29, 2021)

I think StaffPad could use better mix controls for sure. My top wish is the ability to mute an entire section (strings, ww, brass, etc) rather than going instrument by instrument. If anyone knows how to do this, please educate me.


----------



## brandowalk (Sep 30, 2021)

mopsiflopsi said:


> I think StaffPad could use better mix controls for sure. My top wish is the ability to mute an entire section (strings, ww, brass, etc) rather than going instrument by instrument. If anyone knows how to do this, please educate me.


Yeah, easier soloing/muting would be good. There are keyboard shortcuts if you have a keyboard attached. 

Also, there is the ability to highlight the measures or groups you want to solo playback. This can work as a quick way to solo groups of staves that are next to each. It doesn’t work seamlessly though.


----------



## jonnybutter (Oct 1, 2021)

Not to hijack the thread, but it’s sort of related. Anybody know how to deal with split points on grand staves? When I import xml (from Logic), the split points on pianos, harps, marimbas - aren’t respected in Staffpad. You would think there would be a setting for that, but I don’t know of one. And there’s no workable way to get the notes in the other clef; selection is not that easy. 

I notice that when I complain about something like this someone often says, ‘well, that’s not really what Staffpad is *for*..’ But you know, that’s like saying, ‘Staffpad has this midi or xml import feature (but it doesn’t work, sorry!). It should work.

To the original question, it would be nice to solo individual voices on one stave. I think divisi staves will solo if you highlight their measures, as Brandowalk notes.

I am looking forward to the next big update. High hopes. I will say that the handwriting recognition has gotten quite a bit better just in the last year. I still have problems now and then, but it’s working much more smoothly for me now, and not because I spent so much time on it. I think the app itself has really improved. So, kudos to the team for that.


----------



## Pseudonym (Oct 1, 2021)

I also hope (and have already suggested to the developers) that there be a capability of "locking" all but the active voice currently being edited, so that when you're working you don't accidentally erase something pertaining to another voice. This would be especially useful for piano music, where, in an effort to avoid having to split lines onto additional staves, it's useful to have two or more voices on a single staff.


----------

